# Disquisizione la è.... culturale dipende!



## Bruja (25 Agosto 2007)

*Disquisizione la è.... culturale dipende!*

Castrazione:

Si parla spesso di castrati ed eunuchi, ma sono categorie non del tutto simili: alcuni evirati prima della pubertà erano irrimediabilmente asessuati, altri che avevano subito la mutilazione da adulti avevano normali pulsioni e desideri. A volten potevano anche soddisfarli. 
L'evirazione era di due tipi, "bianca" cioè con l'asportazione dei soli testicoli, o "nera", testicoli e pene; nel primo caso deriva l'impotentia generandi, cioè l'inabilità ad avere figli, ma non era detto che mancasse quella coeundi, cioè avere rapporti sessuali.
I metodi erano vari: in Etiopia si usavano solo coltelli, in Cina ed in Sudan i genitali venivano "strozzati" con cordicelle di seta fino a portarli quasi alla necrosi, poi venivano recisi. Non c'erano anestetici, ma in Cina si usava alleviare il dolore con bagni di erbe.
L'unico paese con metodo incruento era la Persia: i testicoli venivano "intossicati" con impacchi di cicuta, senza versare sangue. 
L'indice di mortalità fra i sottoposti a castrazione era molto alto.  Variava dasl 40% ad arrivare per i metodi cruenti (conconseguenze di setticemia) al 90%. Le punte massime erano toccate dagli evirati "neri" adulti. Fra gli evirati "neri" chi sopravviveva era condannato ad una vita senza sesso, ma anche a portare un "chiodino di legno" infilzato nell'uretra per evitare l'incontinenza urinaria.
I castrati bianchi spesso erano ottimi cantanti, i neri erano preferibilmente eunuchi... ma non necessariamente.

Bruja


----------



## @lex (25 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Castrazione:
> 
> Si parla spesso di castrati ed eunuchi, ma sono categorie non del tutto simili: alcuni evirati prima della pubertà erano irrimediabilmente asessuati, altri che avevano subito la mutilazione da adulti avevano normali pulsioni e desideri. A volten potevano anche soddisfarli.
> L'evirazione era di due tipi, "bianca" cioè con l'asportazione dei soli testicoli, o "nera", testicoli e pene; nel primo caso deriva l'impotentia generandi, cioè l'inabilità ad avere figli, ma non era detto che mancasse quella coeundi, cioè avere rapporti sessuali.
> ...


propongo questo thread per la nuova sezione HORROR.
bruja ma che hai mangiato ieri sera? peperoni con il polpettone e polenta taragna?


----------



## Bruja (25 Agosto 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> propongo questo thread per la nuova sezione HORROR.
> bruja ma che hai mangiato ieri sera? peperoni con il polpettone e polenta taragna?


No è solo una giornatina crotalica....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   e siamo al primo pomeriggio, non mettermi limiti!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ....Pensavo al fine settimana !! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## @lex (25 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> No è solo una giornatina crotalica.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























non oso pensare a ciò che puoi partorire di "meglio" allora.....


----------



## Old Addos (26 Agosto 2007)

*Panchina lunga*

L' importante è dare godimento alla partner ; se manca l' uccello , entrano in campo lingua e dita , che fra l' altro non soffrono nemmeno di eventuali problemi di erezione.


----------



## @lex (26 Agosto 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> L' importante è dare godimento alla partner ; se manca l' uccello , entrano in campo lingua e dita , che fra l' altro non soffrono nemmeno di eventuali problemi di erezione.


eccerto!!!
già sono esigenti con pedro funzionante figurati se non ti funziona o peggio non ce l'hai.....


----------



## Bruja (26 Agosto 2007)

*In effetti*



@lex ha detto:


> eccerto!!!
> già sono esigenti con pedro funzionante figurati se non ti funziona o peggio non ce l'hai.....


Alla fine sono escamotages che lasciano il tempo che trovano...., a meno che non cia sia un previo accordo   

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## @lex (26 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Alla fine sono escamotages che lasciano il tempo che trovano...., a meno che non cia sia un previo accordo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma io credo seriamente che nessuna donna accetterebbe di fare sesso se un uomo è sprovvisto del necessario...sbaglio?


----------



## Bruja (26 Agosto 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> ma io credo seriamente che nessuna donna accetterebbe di fare sesso se un uomo è sprovvisto del necessario...sbaglio?


 
Io condivido la tua opinione, ma sai ogni testa ha in sè il limite del proprio adattamento.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ma io credo seriamente che nessuna donna accetterebbe di fare sesso se un uomo è sprovvisto del necessario...sbaglio?


 
Dipende da cosa si considera necessario...


----------



## @lex (26 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dipende da cosa si considera necessario...




































tu non fai testo!!!!!!!!!
torna in Nepal a fare la bonza!


----------



## @lex (26 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io condivido la tua opinione, ma sai ogni testa ha in sè il limite del proprio adattamento.
> Bruja


e vabbè le perversioni non contano però...


----------



## cat (26 Agosto 2007)

le mutilazione dei genitali, maschili e femminili fanno orrore.
non ci sono parole, non si possono fare commenti .
è abberrante che nessuno gli venga in mente qualche moratoria seriamente fatta per stoppare queste barbarie.


si interviente con fior di imbargo per del petrolio mentre per queste cose non si fa praticamente nulla.

qui il genere umano mi delude.


----------



## @lex (26 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> le mutilazione dei genitali, maschili e femminili fanno orrore.
> non ci sono parole, non si possono fare commenti .
> è abberrante che nessuno gli venga in mente qualche moratoria seriamente fatta per stoppare queste barbarie.
> 
> ...


come non essere d'accordo....sono d'accordo solo sulla circoncisione....utile......


----------



## cat (26 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> come non essere d'accordo....sono d'accordo solo sulla circoncisione....utile......


 
opinabile.
utile se c'è uno stato fimotico del frenulo.
altrimenti con la circoncisione fai diminuire la sensibilità del glande durante i rapporti e basta.

duri di più ma senti di meno.

io ho sempre pensato che una persona, un animale non deve essere modificato dalla mano umana ne mutilato IN NESSUNA  parte anatomica se non per ragioni di salute o di malattia.


----------



## @lex (26 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> opinabile.
> utile se c'è uno stato fimotico del frenulo.
> altrimenti con la circoncisione fai diminuire la sensibilità del glande durante i rapporti e basta.
> 
> ...


scusa ma a me è capitato il contrario sulla sensibilità. ne avevo meno prima.


----------



## cat (26 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> scusa ma a me è capitato il contrario sulla sensibilità. ne avevo meno prima.


probabilmente avevi una ipertrofia che ti impediva di scoprire efficacemente il glande dalla pelle circostante.
è dimostrato che il pene circonciso appunto perchè sempre esposto allo strofinio anche degli slip ha un glande con pelle più consistente e meno sensibile.

poi si deve vedere se ti hanno circonciso o solo inciso il frenulo.


----------



## @lex (26 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> probabilmente avevi una ipertrofia che ti impediva di scoprire efficacemente il glande dalla pelle circostante.
> è dimostrato che il pene circonciso appunto perchè sempre esposto allo strofinio anche degli slip ha un glande con pelle più consistente e meno sensibile.
> 
> poi si deve vedere se ti hanno circonciso o solo inciso il frenulo.


circonciso. fimosi parecchio accentuata. per adesso meglio.....


----------



## cat (26 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> circonciso. fimosi parecchio accentuata. per adesso meglio.....


 
vedi? avevi una patologia.

in un pene normale, senza problemi, tante volte la circoncisione, fatta anche per credo religioso, toglie sensibilità piuttosto che donarla.


----------



## @lex (26 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> vedi? avevi una patologia.
> 
> in un pene normale, senza problemi, tante volte la circoncisione, fatta anche per credo religioso, toglie sensibilità piuttosto che donarla.


beh certo, mica mi facevo circoncidere così per sport. non mi sono informato particolarmente. avevo un problema e l'ho risolto.senza contare il fattore estetico


----------



## cat (26 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> beh certo, mica mi facevo circoncidere così per sport. non mi sono informato particolarmente. avevo un problema e l'ho risolto.senza contare il fattore estetico


fattore estetico??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	














cioè????


----------



## @lex (26 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> fattore estetico???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beh esteticamente è molto meglio. bicolore per giunta...


----------



## cat (26 Agosto 2007)

*scusa bruja*

sorry bruja per questo OT del...cazzo!

parlavamo di eunuchi e  abbiamo sviluppato il tema.

sai, quando ci mettiamo io ed alex su questi argomenti non si sa mai dove possiamo arrivare.

Alex.... ti ricordi in dol quella sera sui club privè di Milano????? avevamo convinto persino tanny a seguirci.....

per non parlare delle spiagge nudiste!!!!!!!


----------



## cat (26 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> beh esteticamente è molto meglio. bicolore per giunta...


 
si, si....rosso nero immagino.
milanese!!!


----------



## @lex (26 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> si, si....rosso nero immagino.
> milanese!!!


rosa e nero.....palermitano!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (26 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> sorry bruja per questo OT del...cazzo!
> 
> parlavamo di eunuchi e abbiamo sviluppato il tema.
> 
> ...


----------



## cat (26 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


>


 













    tu e la rubi quella sera, tu e le comitive strane....


che oco giulivo sei stato.
ma dimmi te, uno fissa un appuntamento e si porta dietro il moccolo.
solo tu potevi fare una cosa simile.


----------



## cat (26 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> rosa e nero.....palermitano!!!!!!!!!!


 
ROSA???????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ALLUCINANTE!!!!
gli metteremo autoabbronzante.....


----------



## @lex (26 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> tu e la rubi quella sera, tu e le comitive strane....
> 
> 
> che oco giulivo sei stato.
> ...


a-ri 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















e che devo fare? non si può tornare indietro....


----------



## @lex (26 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ROSA????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non ci avevo pensato a farmi la doccia solare....ti farò sapere.....


----------



## cat (26 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> non ci avevo pensato a farmi la doccia solare....ti farò sapere.....


 
alex, tira su la cerniera e metti a nanna l'arnese che guardoni intrusi ti stanno spiando


----------



## @lex (26 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> alex, tira su la cerniera e metti a nanna l'arnese che guardoni intrusi ti stanno spiando


figurati, se a loro/lei/lui piace guarare glielo sbatto anche in faccia.....scusate la poca finezza...............


----------



## cat (26 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> figurati, se a loro/lei/lui piace guarare glielo sbatto anche in faccia.....scusate la poca finezza...............


 

ahhhhhh pensavo dicessi "in bocca"!!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (27 Agosto 2007)

*cat*



cat ha detto:


> sorry bruja per questo OT del...cazzo!
> 
> parlavamo di eunuchi e abbiamo sviluppato il tema.
> 
> ...


Tranquilla, quel che conta è che gli argomenti si sviluppino......
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (27 Agosto 2007)

*@lex*

Abbiamo capito che tipo di "fornitura" hai e come ne sei soddisfatto..... c'è altro che ci vuoi dire sulla tua zona inguinale? Non so magari se hai lo scarto a destra o a sinistra?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## cat (27 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Abbiamo capito che tipo di "fornitura" hai e come ne sei soddisfatto..... c'è altro che ci vuoi dire sulla tua zona inguinale? Non so magari se hai lo scarto a destra o a sinistra?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## @lex (27 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Abbiamo capito che tipo di "fornitura" hai e come ne sei soddisfatto..... c'è altro che ci vuoi dire sulla tua zona inguinale? Non so magari se hai lo scarto a destra o a sinistra?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















e che avrò mai detto?sei rimasta turbata? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















PS: scarto a chi?


----------



## Bruja (27 Agosto 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> e che avrò mai detto?sei rimasta turbata?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dai dai, non mi fare il "noli me tangere"..... chi vuoi incantare? non sai cos'è lo scarto dei pantaloni? Non rti sei mai fatto fare un paio di pantaloni su misura? Il sarto lo chiede sempre!!!













Bruja


----------



## cat (27 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dai dai, non mi fare il "noli me tangere"..... chi vuoi incantare? non sai cos'è lo scarto dei pantaloni? Non rti sei mai fatto fare un paio di pantaloni su misura? Il sarto lo chiede sempre!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
della serie..alex....da bravo bambino di le tue misure!!!!


----------



## @lex (27 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> della serie..alex....da bravo bambino di le tue misure!!!!
































se dico 30 ci credi?


----------



## cat (27 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> se dico 30 ci credi?


 
no, non ci credo.
quello era di rocco siffredi.
megalomane.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> se dico 30 ci credi?


Dipende... parli di mm, cm o m?


----------



## cat (27 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dipende... parli di mm, cm o m?


----------



## @lex (27 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dai dai, non mi fare il "noli me tangere"..... chi vuoi incantare? non sai cos'è lo scarto dei pantaloni? Non rti sei mai fatto fare un paio di pantaloni su misura? Il sarto lo chiede sempre!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a parte gli scherzi non ci ho mai fatto caso. anche perchè portando da sempre i boxer di lycra che sostegono è difficile che abbia uno scarto....


----------



## cat (27 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> a parte gli scherzi non ci ho mai fatto caso. anche perchè portando da sempre i boxer di lycra che sostegono è difficile che abbia uno scarto....


che risposta in politichese.


----------



## @lex (27 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dipende... parli di mm, cm o m?


mm? come osi anche solo pensarlo?


----------



## @lex (27 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> che risposta in politichese.


cat ma che devo fare? è la verità. non so dove ho lo scarto, lo giuro!!!
comprerò un paio di boxer "pling plong" e te lo farò sapere ok?


----------



## @lex (27 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> no, non ci credo.
> quello era di rocco siffredi.
> megalomane.


mi stai deluendo. quello di 30 era john holmes. ripassa e poi torna studiata!!!!!!!!


----------



## cat (27 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> mi stai deluendo. quello di 30 era john holmes. ripassa e poi torna studiata!!!!!!!!


 
no, era Rocco.


----------



## Bruja (27 Agosto 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> cat ma che devo fare? è la verità. non so dove ho lo scarto, lo giuro!!!
> comprerò un paio di boxer "pling plong" e te lo farò sapere ok?


Lascia perdere, sopravviviamo anche senza saperlo, ma evita di acquistare alcunchè, basta che tui guardi sotto la doccia!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## @lex (27 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lascia perdere, sopravviviamo anche senza saperlo, ma evita di acquistare alcunchè, basta che tui guardi sotto la doccia!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok. sono in boxer e ho guardato.nessuno scarto lo giuro!!!!!!!!!aspè che riguardo........niente....NON HO LO SCARTO AIUTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (27 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> no, era Rocco.


Rocco mistifica/millanta!!!


----------

